# fileMEDIA and Dedify.com join Precision Techonology Consulting Group



## MannDude (Apr 24, 2015)

Received this while sleeping:



> *fileMEDIA and Dedify.com join Precision Techonology Consulting Group.*​[english version below]
> 
> Sehr geehrte MannDude,
> 
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 24, 2015)

Since there is a topic for this now, I'll just copy the comment  I made in another thread about the German business (_sole trader so not even a "company" in my eye_s)  which was acquired  

_engaging in VAT Tax fraud and getting caught filing completely false FraudRecord reports is apparently not the right way to build a public cloud business (this acquisition)_


----------



## MannDude (Apr 26, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Since there is a topic for this now, I'll just copy the comment  I made in another thread about the German business (_sole trader so not even a "company" in my eye_s)  which was acquired
> 
> _engaging in VAT Tax fraud and getting caught filing completely false FraudRecord reports is apparently not the right way to build a public cloud business (this acquisition)_


Interesting... do you happen to have the link to the FR reports they created? (That is, if they're still around. Providers can remove reports that they have submitted)


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Interesting... do you happen to have the link to the FR reports they created? (That is, if they're still around. Providers can remove reports that they have submitted)


They changed the FR report after a public outcry.  A copy of the original report with their fake "spamming for 2 months" reason is on this thread: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/32089/complaint-against-filemedia-for-defamation/p1

The fact that business like FileMedia or GVH can submit false reports and aren't banned from the service doesn't reflect favourably on FR and FR should rethink its policy and start issuing lifetime bans to anyone caught submitting false info.

The complaints about FileMedi/Dedify charging VAT to non-Europeans and others who legally shouldn't be charged VAT can be found in many of their LET offers.  Their reasoning for doing it was it was "less work for them" to just charge everyone VAT.


----------

